# Outcast Family Fishing Rodeo



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

The Outcast Family Fishing Rodeo presented by Marine Max will be held this weekend June 5-7 at Day Break Marina. Captains meeting will be Friday June 5th at 6:30 at Day Break Marina and the scales will be from 3-7 on Saturday the 6th and from 2-4 on Sunday the 7th. Awards will follow at 5 on the 7th. Entry fee is $20 per person and kids 12 and under are free. Kids may pay to enter the open division and compete for both the open and junior division. The same fish if caught by a junior can win both divisions. We have 15 species in the open division and 18 in the junior division. We hope to see you there. 
Open Division prizes are :
1st-$200 Outcast Gift Card
2nd-$125 Outcast Gift Card
3rd-$75 Outcast Gift Card

Junior Division prizes are:
1st-$100 Outcast Gift Card
2nd-$50.00 Outcast Gift Card
3rd-$25 Outcast Gift Card

Plus trophies for all places.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

sounds like some family fun:yes:


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Where can I find a species list for the open division?


----------



## frog03 (Aug 8, 2011)

Is the prizes going to be gift cards or a bag full of tackle my son always loves going though the bag of tackle


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Categories*

Open Division:
Bluefish,Bonito,Cobia,Croaker,Dolphin,Flounder,Grouper(all species),King Mackerel,Pompano,Redfish,Snapper(all species),Spanish Mackerel,Speckled Trout,Wahoo,and White Trout

Junior Division
Blue Crab,Bluefish,Blue Runner(hardtails),Bonito,Croaker,Dolphin,Flounder,Grouper(all species),King Mackerel,Pinfish,Pompano,Redfish,Skipjack(ladyfish),Snapper(all species),Spanish Mackerel,Speckled Trout,White Trout, Whiting

Yes the prizes are gift cards. Lots of requests for that instead. I know some of the kids liked digging through the bags. This will give you the opportunity to get exactly what suits your fishing needs


----------

